# Picking a Google Voice Number



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

So, I currently live in the 585 area code, and we're buying a farm over the county line in the 315 area code. Once I get my farm operation up and running, most of my customers will probably be in the 585 area code while the farm itself and some customers will be in 315. 

315 has a very hickville reputation in the 585 area. People make jokes about "315ers" like most places joke about ********. I'm not sure if that works for or against me when marketing farm products.

I am trying to decide which area code to pick out a Google Voice number from. Neither area code has any really applicable words available, so it would just be random numbers after the area code. There are no numbers available for the zip code I'm moving to, but there are some available from the next town over in 315. there are a ton of numbers available for the big city in 585.

I think there may also be a complicated option available to pay $20 to have both numbers, but I might want a new cell phone in the process or be willing to go without service for a bit.


----------



## nickvree (Sep 26, 2012)

dlskidmore said:


> Neither area code has any really applicable words available, so it would just be random numbers after the area code.


Are you sure? Try this out:
What does your phone number spell?


----------



## plarkinjr (Oct 24, 2012)

Get a phone in one area code, and forward google voice to it from the other?


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

plarkinjr said:


> Get a phone in one area code, and forward google voice to it from the other?


Yeah. We'll have a 315 number for the house... 

I suppose I shouldn't worry too much about having customers be able to call my cell until I'm a full time farmer. My boss might not appreciate me managing the home business from work.


----------

